# ncd!  just picked up a sony wx7



## kojack (Feb 4, 2012)

i wanted a small camera for pocket duty on motorcycle, general candid shots etc.  i got it on sale for 170.  cool features and great size make a useful camera...test shots to come.


----------



## belial (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks like a promising camera. May go a similar route when I upgrade my old Sony compact. Always had a love for Sony compacts.


----------



## kojack (Feb 8, 2012)

I do alot of adventure motorcycle trips, and really did not want to take my slr gear with me as it can get very dusty.  So I picked up this camera for my adventure trips, motorcycle and otherwise.  I am going out this week and play with the camera and get some good test shots.


----------



## belial (Feb 8, 2012)

kojack said:
			
		

> I do alot of adventure motorcycle trips, and really did not want to take my slr gear with me as it can get very dusty.  So I picked up this camera for my adventure trips, motorcycle and otherwise.  I am going out this week and play with the camera and get some good test shots.



I like compacts. A lot of people here will talk crap on them but I like having something I can carry with me when my slr  is too much. And every compact I own is a Sony


----------

